# speed gain



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

http://backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/toolsOLD.php

Here is a link for a speed calculator. You can play with this it should give you a good idea of what you can pick up with lighter arrows or increased lbs


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for the info Ou224.... according to the calculator i can almost drop my arrow weight down by approx 110 grains.... its a scarey amount but i guess i will have to make up a 1/2 dz and try them.... like i said its a scary drop i hope the bow can handle it....


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

You will be ok as long as you stay in the gpi for your poundage range 5 grains per pound. 

My hunting arrows are 412 grains and my 3d arrows are 305 grains. So 100 grains is feasible.


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks nitro, but i guess i have to alot for the ibo restrictions of 280fps so although i would like to shoot 310 i cannot


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ibo has no speed limit, asa has the 280 speed limit.


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Hank, 30 grains lost/ added to an arrow is usually 10fps. Most of the info given is correct, however ibo gives you the choice of 280 speed or 5 grains per pound. If you choose 280, they do not weigh your arrows. Also consider shooting small arrows ex. Aces or nannies or gold tip pro (500, maybe 600). They are flatter and faster at the longer distances than the fat shafts! Usually spine/tune better/ group better. Don't get overly concerned about speed. Get to 280s with small arrows that tune/ group good, you'll be in business. Goodluck !


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks j.....i am leaning towards lightspeed 3ds or possibly something like redlines(not sure they are even made any more)..... i was kicking around the idea of fatboys or jammers but i am holding off on those for now.....my brain can only accept one change at a time and i just switched to a release have that set in mind now comes arrow weight and foc these will take me a bit longer....


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

They don't make Redlines anymore. You can take a look at the Easton Epics as well in a 600 spine, they are pretty light and use a heavy insert so you can go with a lighter tip and still get a good FOC.


----------

